
GCHQ say workers may be safer from hackers if they keep the same login - rayascott
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3578865/Now-experts-say-don-t-change-password-Security-services-say-workers-safer-hackers-login.html
======
Angostura
Anyone have a non Daily Mail source?

~~~
lucozade
The CESG website has an explanation [1]

[1] [https://www.cesg.gov.uk/articles/problems-forcing-regular-
pa...](https://www.cesg.gov.uk/articles/problems-forcing-regular-password-
expiry)

